# Schneiderspezialisierung



## bjoern_sr (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich hätt da mal ne Frage,obwohl diese sicher schon zum 1000mal hier im Forum gestellt wurde.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wollte mal frage, wo ich meinen Schneiderskill spezialisieren kann und für welche Klasse, welche Spezialisierung sinnvoll wäre



THX schom mal im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (6. Mai 2007)

Geh nach Shattrath ins Untere Viertel. Dort (bei ca 4 Uhr, wenn man sich das als Uhr denkt) stehen die 3 Typen, bei denen du ein Quest für die Spezialisierung machen kannst. Welche sich für dich lohnt, kannste auch gleich sehen, denn die passenden Rezepte verkaufen sie gleich mit dazu.


----------



## Zooê. (8. Mai 2007)

Fuer FrostMage & Hexer & Schadowpriests> Eisschattenzwirn
Fuer Feuer & ArkanMages > Zauberfeuer
Fuer HolyPriests > Urmondstoff


----------



## Hexalo (22. Mai 2007)

Wie Zooey schon beschrieben hat, solltest du deiner Klasse entsprechend eine Spezialisierung auswählen.

Eine falsche Wahl kann man im Prinzip nicht treffen, da du egal wie du dich spezialisierst alle Stoffe herstellen kannst.
Die Spezialisierung erlaubt dir vom jeweiligen Stoff 2 stck zum Preis von Einem herzustellen!
Da der Cooldown 4 Tage beträgt, kann eine "ungünstige" Wahl im schlimmsten Fall höchstens 
die Herstellung einen Items verlangsamen!

Bist du Hexenmeister dann entweder Schattenstoff oder Zauberstoff (je nach Schatten-, oder Feuerspezialisierung)
Bist du Priester dann entweder Urmondstoff (Holypriest) oder Schattenstoff (Shadowpriest)
Bist du Magier, dann entweder Schattenstoff (Frostmage) oder Zauberstoff (Feuermage)


Da man auch nicht der einzige Schneider ist, findet man so gut wie immer jmd der Stoffe tauscht!


----------

